# Mark Cuban on 'The Colbert Report' this Thursday (12/15)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

THE COLBERT REPORT, Comedy Central 



> Th 12/15: Mark Cuban


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

I hope Colbert (it's pronounced Cole-bear. Thats right, its French. *****) rips that Republican war monger a new a-hole.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> I hope Colbert (it's pronounced Cole-bear. Thats right, its French. *****) rips that Republican war monger a new a-hole.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

anyone got the 411 on how the interview went down?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, I didn't even see this until now. I'm sure it was a great interview, because Colbert is funny as hell.


----------

